

Data Scientist: The Sexiest (And Last?) Job of the 21st Century - eurmag
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/the-sexiest-and-last-job-of-the-21st-century/

======
mike_ivanov
Dear Techcrunch, could you kindly clarify in what sense data is related to
sex? Is it like some people get a boner when they see data or what?

